# Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu on London Real video show



## nic_gregoriades (Nov 12, 2011)

Hey Guys

My name is Nicolas Gregoriades - I'm a BJJ Black belt under Roger Gracie and founder of the Jiu-Jitsu Brotherhood (www.jiujitsubrotherhood.com)

Haven't been much of a forum guy but never really had the time to sign up to any of them until now. 

I have another project which is a weekly video show called "London Real" - on this week's episode we discuss Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu and martial arts in general. 

I thought that some of you might enjoy it:





 
Hope to meet you on the mats soon.

Nic


----------

